# Here is the bottom line for her.



## Alan_ (Jun 28, 2014)

She says, "I have fallen out if love due to negative communication, lack of communication. I can't be the wife you want or thought you had any more and don't feel like that will change. That causes me so much stress when I'm around you" To her, that was enough to end 20 years of marriage. 
I concede the first point. I have been very negative at times. As for lack of communication, it takes us both. When she says I don't understand her feeling, obviously, she don't understand mine either. As for the second part, if she thinks she wasn't what I want, why do I hurt so bad now that she is gone. I made mistakes. A lot of them. Wish I was given the chance to make up for them. I signed her decree and gave the house and time to refinance. It's out of my hands. When we first met, I joked about her being "lonely and depressed" ironic that's how I ended up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

